# Cherry Millwork



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

Been working on this home for awhile now. All prep is done and we are finally shooting finish. Over 2.5 miles of base, casing, and crown. 



















www.paintnorthwest.com


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

Nice. What products are you using?


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

What kind of wood conditioner did you use ?? Did you spray toner coats?


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

1. Old Master's Wood Conditioner

2. Sherwin Williams BAC Wiping Stain in custom formula 

3. Gemini WBS-0100 series Waterborne Sealer

4. Gemini WUM-0030 Satin Urethane Modified Waterborne with the Catalyst added. 

It's a great system for us and the product is very user friendly.

www.paintnorthwest.com


----------



## ReNt A PaInTeR (Dec 28, 2008)

CustomDesignCoatings said:


> 1. Old Master's Wood Conditioner
> 
> 2. Sherwin Williams BAC Wiping Stain in custom formula
> 
> ...


Thanks. I have never use the Old Masters Wood Conditioner. Have you used the one from Benjamin Moore?


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

I have not used any other conditioner. I have always had good results using Old Master's and have not found a reason to switch. 

Another picture showing the staircase. The picture does not show it but the panels on the curved wall have some nice details also. Going to be a nice home when it's done. 









www.paintnorthwest.com


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Nice job. I am kinda envious, and wish I were doing millwork packages like that.


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

Thats incredible, looks spot on :thumbup:


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

unreal project, thanks for sharing the pics:thumbsup:


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

That is some quality workmanship right there! KEep it up!


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

Nice taping job. Obviously done by a pro.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Beautiful work!


----------



## Hog (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice work! What part of Iowa?


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

Northwest Iowa. Most of our work is done in Okoboji, Iowa which is 15 minutes north of our shop. This area has the best chain of lakes in Iowa and the homes are big and beautiful with lots of detail.

www.paintnorthwest.com


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

Cool ceiling detail in dining room 



















www.paintnorthwest.com


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

That's an epic looking job, and masking job! Don't they make bendy tape for that situation?


----------



## hotwing7 (Mar 31, 2012)

CustomDesignCoatings said:


> Cool ceiling detail in dining room
> 
> View attachment 19885
> 
> ...


I can feel my neck and shoulders hurt just looking at that!


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

Masking is the easy part. But yes what a phenomenal job, the carpenters kick butt too.


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

Millwork is done and I am pleased with the results. Now we move onto the real test. Tea staining approx 40% of the homes walls and ceilings in the hallways and common areas to give an aged look. 

After many meetings and samples with the owner and decorating team here is what we have landed on. Should take us about 2 weeks to get this done. Then we move onto the painting of the bedrooms and bathrooms. 

















































www.paintnorthwest.com


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

You my friend, are not a painter... You are an artist! Looks awesome!!!


----------



## Andyman (Feb 21, 2009)

Explain tea staining if you will.


----------



## CustomDesignCoatings (Jun 2, 2011)

Andyman said:


> Explain tea staining if you will.


So this is a NC home. Started as we all do with a prime coat then followed up with two coats of Cashmere Low Luster

After 1 day of cure we mix a clear glaze with Emerald matte finish paint. I like to start with a 1/2 : 1pt and see if it stays open long enough to work with, if not I bump the clear glaze. 

These walls were very easy to work because of the texture that was given. We simply applied with roller and brush and then wiped and worked excess leaving a slight build in the valleys and corners and smoothed with a soft faux brush.

www.paintnorthwest.com


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Its kinda funny pay good money to try to get a old finish appearance. Like buying jeans with holes in them. Great work though. And that trim looks steller.


----------

